# Hutch burn and matted fur - Need recommendations for litter box for Flemish Giant



## doodlebugger (Feb 17, 2013)

Our Flemish Giant is dealing with very mild hutch burn. The vet says it's due to his size, and weight, and since he is using a litter box - which is just a large storage tub lined with newspaper, and then timothy hay - he is not able to get away from the moisture and poop. The poop gets stuck in his fur near his privates and it's causing the fur to be all matted up. We have attempted to get the matted fur undone, and that has been a job. He has been on meds twice now because of infection down there. We want to prevent it from happening and the vet says we need to get a litter box with a metal grate (preferably one with pvc coating). The problem is that we cannot find one in a size that is suitable for him to maneuver around in. We need about a 16" deep and 30" wide litter box with a grate that will support his 20 lbs. We don't care about the material - he has a plastic box now, but a metal box would be fine, or if we could get a grate made for his plastic box, that would be perfect. 

Does anyone have any recommendations or ideas?? We purchased a piece of the light grate, but it seems awful flimsy for a 20 lb rabbit. Really need to get something fast because his poor behind is getting raw again, no matter how many times we change his litter box. :sad:


----------



## whitelop (Feb 17, 2013)

Cookie cooling racks. I had a mini lop that had the same problem as your bun, she would get matted fur and irritation. So I tried to find the light grating, I couldn't find it. So I got some of the smaller sized cookie cooling racks and put one over top of her litter box. It sat right on the top of edges of the box so the rack was never touching the litter. It helped tremendously! She never came in contact with her litter again. 
I put holes in her litter box and used a zip tie to hold one side of it rack down, so it would lift up like a lid. So I could 'open' the rack and scoop the box, or cut the zip ties and clean the rack off and then clean the box out. 
The rack should hold his weight because its metal. They make bigger ones and smaller ones, so you would have to find the one that would fit, or get two and put them side by side over the top and attach them like that. You might need to find something to make a support for the middle, if that makes you more comfortable because of his size. 

Also, I recommend you find some pine pellets for litter, like some feline pine or horse stall pellets. Or yesterdays news, which is paper pellets. They're all really good at absorbing moisture and odor, I've had really good luck with the pine pellets. Plus you can get them at tractor supply, most feed stores and they're CHEAP, like $8 for a 40 lb bag. 

I hope that helps and I hope your bun feels better! I've been there with the potty problems and it is a difficult thing! Good luck!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 17, 2013)

With the lighting grate, I have seen people make little feet to put in the middle for extra support. You could maybe do it every 6" or so and that should provide the support for a large rabbit over a bigger area. To make them, you could cut a few squares (2-3 depending on the height you want) and superglue them so they stand up under the grate. You could also just lay the grate on top of the litter. As the litter gets wet, it should just push up the grate, you may need to clean the litter box a bit more often though. 

You can try using litter instead (or in addition to) newspaper. It would absorb the urine better and keep the moisture in better. Putting hay near the litter box and not in it will help the poops fall through the grate and the pee go all the way through as well. Rabbits tend to pull hay into the box anyway if given the chance. 

Keeping the litter box clean is a must with him to prevent further problems. Cleaning daily would be best, but more often is good too. Wood pellets can be scooped so you don't have to dump the whole thing each time. You could also use just a little litter and newspaper and just dump it daily.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2013)

How often have you been changing the litter box? I too would recommend something more absorbent than newspaper. In trying to stop my rabbit, Cricket, from sneezing, I've made a number of environmental changes including changing their litter. I had been using feline pine. I used straight newspaper for literally one day before getting frustrated with how little it absorbed and went and bought a paper based cat litter instead. I still line the bottom of my litterbox with a few sheets of newspaper which makes cleanup easier, but with the paper pelleted litter (similar to yesterdays news, mine is exquisicat brand), the litterbox can go longer without being changed. 

This litter box is sold in stores at Petco and might work for you, not as a sifter, but just to keep him off his urine.
http://www.petco.com/product/103817...r-Pan.aspx?CoreCat=MM_CatSupplies_LitterBoxes


----------



## Troller (Feb 17, 2013)

I have two Flemish, and I use a Home Depot cement mixer tub and wood stove pellets. Now while their hocks show some staining, I've never had an issue with them and they seem to really like it. I change the litter twice a week and do some occasional spot checks between. While grids over litter are okay, I think it's unnecessary unless you got diggers. Even then, if your in a situation where there aren't many surfaces (like you live in an apartment) for them to shift things I think they like having gravelly like material to do their business in.


----------



## doodlebugger (Feb 18, 2013)

We have two Flemish Giants, and the male is the only one who is having problems. He is not a digger (our female is though), but we are afraid he will eat the various litters. Our vet warned us to stay away from the pellets unless we could ensure that he cannot get to the pellet type litter. We are looking at the possibility of the cooling rack, but we have found someone online who says they can special order a litter box that is 14 x 24. I don't know if that will be big enough for our needs, but we are considering it as a last resort. Thanks for the great ideas....I really feel strongly about finding a way to get them off of the litter/hay/newspaper or whatever we use, as the vet feels like it will eliminate all risk of getting wet or getting poo stuck down there. I welcome any other ideas you might have......


----------



## doodlebugger (Mar 25, 2013)

Still struggling to get this cleared up. Finally found a company who would make custom litter boxes, but they want $75 to ship! We tried to make our own, but not having much success. We need to build something that will support a 20 lb Flemish Giant. He currently lives in a North State Superyard XT in my daughter's room (he gets let out very frequently). We have some of the lighting grid, but it seems very flimsy. We are worried about him breaking it. We couldn't find a baking rack thing large enough to fit in his litter box. We also have to have some sides on the box to prevent him from spraying urine out. 

Any creative people out there who can come up with a plan? I was thinking maybe about making a frame that sits down inside the box, and using some sort of wire to go over that? 

Poor bun is back on antibiotics and this time the vet gave us an ointment that really helps. The vet agreed we have to get him staying dry in order to resolve the problem though.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a very quick idea so you may have to think for a while on it. Could you build a wooden frame with something like 2X4's that your current litter box would fit into. Find some good sturdy fencing with gaps the size you think will be plenty big enough for the poops to fall through but small enough for it not to be a problem for a bun to stand on. Attach the fence to the wood. You could make it so you put the litter box down and then place the frame over the litter box. No never mind that won't work as you need to have the litter box side above the fencing so the bun doesn't spray out of the box.

I have an idea that might work for you. It would be similar to the wood frame but made of metal and made to fit inside the litter box. The right fencing could be welded to metal strips for the frame. I can picture it exactly in my head. You would have to be able to weld or be able to find someone that can. My husband does weld so I can talk it over with him and hopefully we could at least tell you exactly what could be used. The right metal that would be strong enough, that can be welded and that will not rust due to urine hopefully. 

I'll also keep thinking as well. I have a Flemish giant buck so at least understand the needs of a larger bun although I haven't had to worry about a grate.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 25, 2013)

I also have another idea that may work and would not involve any welding. If you could give me the inside dimensions of your litter box , I can do the research to make sure it would work before explaining. Also, do you have a Lowe's or Home Depot nearby?


----------



## PaGal (Mar 25, 2013)

I just spoke with my husband. he has an idea that should work for you. No welding is involved. It will support the weight of your bun, not rust. You will be able to clean it easily as well as the litter box. Poop and pee will go through but your buns feets won't. It will cost you no where near $75 dollars and you can use your existing litter box. When my husband gets home we will look up the exact materials you will need online at home depot or lowes. We will provide you with the exact description and name of the materials so that you will have no trouble locating it and you will be also be able to check on the cost in your area.


----------



## doodlebugger (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh that would be awesome! Any help would be appreciated. The current storage container we use as a litter box for him is this sterlite underbed storage box. The specs are on their website: http://www.sterilite.com/SelectProd...=Specifications&ProductCategory=179&section=1

I'm a little bit handy when it comes to construction, but definitely hate working with the metal mesh if I have to shape it or anything. We just want to build a frame, and make sure that it supports his weight - the biggest issue is getting him away from the urine when he goes to the bathroom. So, it has to sit high enough to keep away from that, but low enough that if he sprays a little (it doesn't go very high, but occasionally he does spray) it doesn't go outside his box. We will probably use carefresh in the bottom if he has a grate and cannot get to it, so that will help a great deal too. 

Thanks again....any help is appreciated!!!! I just can't afford to spend $125 on one custom litter box.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 25, 2013)

Since you mentioned spraying and I know they can spray far, although luckily mine doesn't, I was picturing a taller storage container in my mind. I know some use those with one side cut shorter for the bun to get in. 

I know someone on here before had a post with instructions and pictures on how to build a grate using the plastic light covers. If I remember right it also showed how you could build supports to attach to the bottom. I will look around and see if I can find that.

What we were thinking of would use what is called "welded wire" which is basically a metal fencing with small enough holes that a buns foot would not go through. They sell it with different hole size such as 1/4 but if you don't like working with metal mesh than your best bet would be the plastic grate. Do you know what this is? I think it would be plenty sturdy with a frame built of the same material to help support it.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 25, 2013)

I found it! Yay! They have a really kool set up but if you only want to make the grate then just skip down the post to where they start showing pics and giving instructions for that.

I went to "Home", then chose " Housing and Environment" I then typed in a search for "Litter Box Grate" and then look for: The Stormhaven Litter Box System- Step by Step Instructions

I hope this helps.


----------

